# 2018 Animation MFA Applicants



## Kala (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello All!

I haven't seen a thread about MFA Animation Applicants for this year so I thought I would start one. I am currently waiting on decisions from the USC DADA MFA program and the UCLA Animation Workshop MFA. Good luck to you all and I can't wait to hear about your results!


----------



## Kala (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't know if anyone here is an MFA Animation Applicant, but I have an update from one of my schools. Just got waitlisted for the program at USC. Wish me luck! And let me know if any other animation applicants are out there!


----------

